# Anyone use air acetylene?



## Tevlon (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m going looking to buy a new torch. Has anyone ever used an air acetylene before? Not oxy/acet. It only has one hose for acetylene and sucks in air. I know it won’t be as hot but I’m curious if they are any good. I can get one for a great price and it would save a lot of money only refilling one tank. If you’ve used one or know anything about them please share. 

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 25, 2019)

Acetylene alone is more than hot enough to melt silver and gold (4000° F (2200° C)). But you have less control over whether your flame is oxidizing/neutral/reducing. Not as much of a problem with gold, but more so with silver and palladium.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Nov 25, 2019)

Sounds like a B torch. From a conversation I had with Barren Realms 007 back in the day he mentioned using one. He also recommended that I if I had a choice or already had oxy/acetylene there was no need for the B torch. The oxy/acetylene could do everything a B torch can do and then some as mentioned by Frugalrefiner. While shopping locally here it was cheaper to go with a medium duty cutting system than it would have been getting the B system.

Edit to add: 

With the cutting rig, you can also add a brazing tip to it, and with another tip, set it up to use propane. Giving an even wider range of uses for only a little more money.


----------



## Tevlon (Nov 27, 2019)

What’s a little more money? I can get the torch with a hose and regulator for about $100. I haven’t seen a decent oxy acetylene kit for less than $300. There’s the little torch thing but that looks like it’s just for jewelry. I can get the Chinese knock off for $25 but using that would probably get me banned from the forum. What’s an average price for an oxy/acet with regulators?

I don’t have much experience but I’ve always ran out of oxygen first. So the savings on refills would add up.


----------



## butcher (Nov 27, 2019)

Tevlon,

We used those torches for soldering and brazing, they do not get anywhere near as hot as an acetylene oxygen torch, and they are far less useful. You May as well use Mapp gas torch...

Acetylene (or propane) and oxygen torches may cost more but the work they can do pays for them many times over. A wise investment for any man handy with his hands.


----------



## Shark (Nov 27, 2019)

I bought my kit for $125 at a local retail outlet less the bottles. My first oxygen bottle was $125 full. The next two I inherited along with an acetylene bottle. I have never bought a propane tank, I usually get an old one and trade them in for a newer tank. Getting a 20lb bottle filled here is $10.89 and tax which makes it just over $12. A propane cutting tip was $24.99 and tax and it does do better burning propane with a real propane tip but it is not an absolute necessity. I picked up a used brazing tip with 2 different size tips for $20 at a flea market. While I very seldom use the torch for anything other than refining, I am still on my first bottle of oxygen, although it is getting a bit low. Considering I have melted and sold just over 14 troy ounces of gold (I have not even weighed the silver) with it I still consider it a very good investment for the dollar amount spent. 

When melting PM's you don't need to use the lever to add extra oxygen, just adjust it to where it can melt without it. It is easier to do than it sounds, and the oxygen will last a very long time once you have it figured out.


----------

